# Info About Prewar Elgin 1939



## Talewinds (Sep 24, 2010)

Hello, this is my introductory post here at The CABE. I've come across some nic old bikes lately and am having a great time rehabbing them. One bike that I was extremely fortunate to come upon is this 1939 Elgin ladies bike. It was gifted to me by my neighbor's mother who got it for Christmas in 1939. It's in really rough shape no doubt at the hands of my neighbor and his brothers who most certainly abused the heck out of it as kids. On the bright side it's always been stored indoors and has sat in her attic for probably the last 20 years.
I have the usual question, like, did this model have an actual name? I've read thread after thread on these old Elgins and there seems to be more lingering questions than answers.

But here's a new one: The tires that are on this bike are a Goodwin brand that say "Made in Japan". I have to assume they were replacements from the 50's or 60's when Japanese manufacturing was up and running again and America was flooded with Japanese products.
So here's the question, what type of tires would have been on the bicycle originally???
I have a photo of the original owner and the bike in 1940 and 1941, the tires were never white-wall.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Sep 24, 2010)

Sears bikes came with Allstate tires.  If it is a '39 you should be able to figure out the model name from Sears catalogues of that year.  I think that it is a Westfield(columbia) made bike, but I'm not sure.  That paint might clean off with some thinner or solvent.  She'll be nice cleaned up and rolling.  I would suggest some Cheng Shin blackwall tires about $15 apiece at most bike shops.


----------



## Talewinds (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks for the info! 
The bike was originally green, but more like a John Deere green (inside the tank was the give-away). I don't know how they managed it but somebody was able to get the spray bomb green in almost even nook and cranny on the bike. Absolutely every square centimeter is covered..... at least they missed the head badge.

I really want to do a nice resto on it. I might have the crank, stem, and bars sent out for a re-chrome. The metal work like the fenders and skirts need a lot of massaging. I already scored the white repro torpedo grips for super cheap. I would like a more original Troxel seat, in the photo it looks black or dark brown (hard to tell w/ B/W photography). 
I like the Cheng Shin "Schwinn brick" copies but it would be nice to have an American tire on it. Any options?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 25, 2010)

Talewinds said:


> Thanks for the info!
> The bike was originally green, but more like a John Deere green (inside the tank was the give-away). I don't know how they managed it but somebody was able to get the spray bomb green in almost even nook and cranny on the bike. Absolutely every square centimeter is covered..... at least they missed the head badge.
> 
> I really want to do a nice resto on it. I might have the crank, stem, and bars sent out for a re-chrome. The metal work like the fenders and skirts need a lot of massaging. I already scored the white repro torpedo grips for super cheap. I would like a more original Troxel seat, in the photo it looks black or dark brown (hard to tell w/ B/W photography).
> I like the Cheng Shin "Schwinn brick" copies but it would be nice to have an American tire on it. Any options?




I think Coker Tire was making BF Goorich Silvertown repops, they were pricey, of course! I believe your bike is actually Murray built. The flared tube joints at the head tube and seat tube are typical Murray, as well as the front fender that mounts on top of the fork.  I did a quick scan through the Elgin/JC Higgins book, and all the bikes with skirt guards are shown with Allstate Crusader Balloon whitewalls. Of course there are always exceptions to the 'rules'. Just for comparison, here's a pic of a 37ish Collegiate by Westfield, it was a junior badge to Elgins for a few years. The Elgin tank was an ebay score!


----------



## jeep44 (Sep 25, 2010)

Yes, that is a unique way the fender mounts around the headstock like that. Here's the same setup on a prewar Murray I have:


----------



## ericbaker (Sep 25, 2010)

Looks a lot like this one I just gave away instead of parting out., wish I didnt the seat would have been perfect for that


----------



## jwm (Sep 25, 2010)

The first real classic bike that I found was a 1956 Schwinn Starlet that had been paint bombed just like your bike, only in red.  When I got  it I just stripped it down to bare metal, and gave it my best shot with a spray can. I picked forest green, and cream for the paint scheme, which were non- stock colors for the bike, (although they were Schwinn colors) but I didn't want a pink and white, which was how the bike came. (That was in 1980. I still can find bits of red paint on some of the hardware.) 
It's always nice to be able to restore an oldie to 'like new' condition, but it can turn into an expensive project very quickly. I'd strip the old paint, so you can see if there was a two color pattern, and if so match the colors as best you can, and go for it. Or even just let your imagination go, and do something wild. To my eye, a good backyard overhaul gives an old bike its own funky personality, and own kind of cool. 

JWM


----------



## bikesnbuses (Sep 28, 2010)

Talewinds said:


> Hello, this is my introductory post here at The CABE. I've come across some nic old bikes lately and am having a great time rehabbing them. One bike that I was extremely fortunate to come upon is this 1939 Elgin ladies bike. It was gifted to me by my neighbor's mother who got it for Christmas in 1939. It's in really rough shape no doubt at the hands of my neighbor and his brothers who most certainly abused the heck out of it as kids. On the bright side it's always been stored indoors and has sat in her attic for probably the last 20 years.
> I have the usual question, like, did this model have an actual name? I've read thread after thread on these old Elgins and there seems to be more lingering questions than answers.
> 
> But here's a new one: The tires that are on this bike are a Goodwin brand that say "Made in Japan". I have to assume they were replacements from the 50's or 60's when Japanese manufacturing was up and running again and America was flooded with Japanese products.
> ...




Try Easy Off(the GOOD stuff ) oven cleaner to get the paint off..just try a little at a time..  Jeff


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 9, 2010)

Just an update, I got some photos of the girl with her new bike in 1940 (scan of a scan). When I get it all finished I'll make proper electronic copies of the original photos.
I should probably start on this bike before I start on those motorbikes or the forthcoming bike I'm driving a long way to pick up tomorrow...


----------



## StevieZ (Dec 11, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=htt...e0be680ddc97d4bd984.jpg?ts=1292078842&h=8af55 Is this a 1931 Elgin Western Flyer. can anyone give me any Info on this? Thanks


----------

